# Where is the best pier and surf fishing in America, year round?



## ryan511 (Jun 26, 2008)

your opinion. I'd say anywhere in so cal.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

california sucks...

go to the atlantic ocean or the bay or somewhere up top at that big cape thingy.


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 1, 2008)

this should be interesting. i always wanted to visit berkley pier, but since i never have i cant comment. only pier i fish often is cape henelopen pier in lewes, de. all the nice fish i have caught however have been from a canoe or boat around the pier.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't know if it would be the best or not but I like the Skyway Pier In Tampa Bay.
It's the old bridge and you can drive out on it and fish out of your cor , truck. or camper.
Fantastic.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Florida Keys.


----------



## FirstShot (Feb 22, 2002)

Depends on what you like to catch. For king mackerel and cobia pier fishing it was, (and hopefully will be again soon) without a doubt Dan Russell Pier in Panama City, Fl. It is being rebuilt at this time due to storm damage, due to be completed in 2009. Okaloosa Pier probably catches more kings than anywhere now. Pensacola Pier #1 for cobia and BIG kings.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

dakota


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

GREENBOW, ALABAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Sorry, I just saw that movie a few weeks ago I him yelling that rang in my head...

Chesapeake Bay all the way!!!


----------



## ryan511 (Jun 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

ryan511 said:


> your opinion. I'd say anywhere in so cal.


Not SOCAL. The Winter months can have some good party boats going out and halibut are always available, but in the winter months (when I lived there) I spent every weekend party boat fishing.

I would vote for southern Florida...

Sandcrab


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

VA NC. we live in heaven.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

I still love Texas, we got just about anything you could wanna catch, the one thing we are probly lacking in is the stripers that our northern brothers love so much, but i mean we got it pretty good down here, we got just about any species you want and our weather is pretty decent year round, dont get me wrong, other places are awsome too, but Texas is my home and i gotta stay proud :beer:


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Are you kidding with So Cal? 

I need to know, I never saw anything of size caught there except the occasional shark. And the regulars thought I was a freak with 10 ft rods and they all had freshwater looking stuff. I'm heading back out in Feb, so what should I look for in SoCal that's worth talking about? My biggest pier fish there was some 3 pound corbina and skulpins. Never saw anyone land anything note worthy. What was I missing?


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Anywhere But Here!


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

Danman said:


> Anywhere But Here!


I 2nd that!


----------



## ryan511 (Jun 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## ryan511 (Jun 26, 2008)

skunk king said:


> Are you kidding with So Cal?


Yes.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

obx where they named the famed hatteras cast

9rock


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

YEAR ROUND??? Florida...Cape Canaveral and South, Atlantic Coast to the Keys!

SEASONALLY??? *Summer*...probably OBX *Winter*...see above


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

all the places you wished there was a pier or access to the beach>


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Not speaking from experience,just hearsay.. Any pier in n Fla gulfside or oceanside.. 

Expanding on what clyder said,you put a pier off Buxton Point or s end of Ocracoke..Don't know if it would be a yr round thing,but when fishable,you'd catch....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Pretty much any of the Gulf piers in Florida from late March to December. For year-round fishing, Sebastian jetties/pier.


----------



## ryan511 (Jun 26, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

my guess would probably be flageler pier in fl


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I like Juno beach pier overall i think it is the best pier on the east coast


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

*best surf fishing*

not socal, but drive 6hrs south and take a right hand turn just north of Catavina go 3 more hrs to the pacific coast or turn left and go to the sea of Cortez . It is very good surf/ shore fishing. I've had fantasies of a surf fishing safarie to the coast of west africa, the list could go on and on it's just a matter of how much adventure you can stand.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

well if u catch a OBX pier at the right time its hard to beat, from pan fish to trophy fish u just never know



9


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

I would have to say VA has the best fishing(not access) we have pretty much all species northern and southern but we all know NC has the holy grail of fish the SEA MULLET


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

VA/NC and the Skyway pier in Florida.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

avon..funk the rest


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

ponce inlet on down to the keys...just take care of yourself in the blazing heat of summer stay hydrated and protect yourself from the sun..I also like to fish at night the big fish are more opt to hit arti's at night ,unless you have a overcast day with dirty water.

_John_


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

The one you are FISHING ON. YOU ARE FISHING!!!!!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> dakota


Yep, but the tricky part is you gotta run around with your'e fishing pole and try to lasooo a bison


----------



## 4oz & aBlunt (Nov 22, 2010)

fish123 said:


> VA/NC and the *Skyway pier in Florida*.


+3 for Skyway... awesome fishing opportunities year round


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

rattler said:


> VA NC. we live in heaven.


you aint lying :fishing:


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

+ 4 for the SkyWay - you can fish flats , inshore , or deep water.

Where else can you find flounder , sheepshead , sea trout , redfish , drum ,pompano ,spanish macks , kingfish , cobia , tarpon, and shark .

If you get bored, you can fish for red snapper ,black sea bass, and 3 types of grouper.

And ... have a fully situated baitshop on either end , as well as bathrooms ,lighted (?) sporaticly , is family friendly , and ...you can drive on it !!

Fishwander


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Hawaii


----------



## jeseybassguide (Nov 23, 2010)

difficault one...
i say florida keys, berkley pier or anywhere in tampa bay.
all are great all year round.
What would you be fishing for???


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Personally I'd say right here in the Chesapeake Bay...Hampton Roads. There are more varieties of fish to fish. This is merging spot where 2 ocean currents meet bringing all types of fish. You've got what's good up north, from the Labrador Cold Ocean current, and what's good from the south, Gulf Stream. They come together to form the warm ocean current , The North Atlantic Drift. 


I say here in the Bay is my pick.


----------

